# Sitebuilder & Java



## leeuk (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I am new here and new to, well everything really LOL!! 
I have a website and use Yahoo Sitebuilder but now when I try to upload my updated pages the following happens.

Everything saves ok and then I publish the changed pages. As soon as I select publish and then told 'Inspecting site' the progress bar does not move and javaw.exe takes up 99% of my CPU.

It just sits there and when I finally cancel and close sitebuilder, the programme will do nothing until I then cancel the 'Inspecting site' box.

Yahoo have been no help.....Can anyone here help me? Please!!!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you updated the Java software you're using? It seems that updates come out on a weekly basis.


----------



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

There is a yahoo group for Yahoo Page Builder help, they could probably help you with Site Builder as well. They have always been able to help me with everything!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ygcpagebuilderhelp/

Good luck.


----------

